# Craftsman 315.175040 Router Depth Adjustment



## gloftis (Jun 16, 2007)

(I have not used this router much and the Sears user guide is no help)

I am trying to adjust the depth. The body and base currently are not connected.

I loosen the Locking Knob, insert the guides in the body into the grooves of the base, and turn the Depth Adjusting Ring clockwise to engage the threads in the body.

After about a quarter turn, the Adjusting Ring binds and will not screw on any further. Loosening the Locking Knob does not have any effect.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I don't have a Craftsman router, but I have a Porter Cable which also has a ring on the motor section. I insert the motor into the grooves of the base and then simply turn the motor assembly like I was screwing in a bolt. hope this helps
Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gloftis

I have two of them and they are great routers, the ring is made for FINE Adjusting the Depth it will only go around a time or two that's it .. 

It's best to use the plunge base for most routing jobs...or the standard base if you are using it in router table, BUT the standard base will work also, just move the motor to the point you want the bit to stick out and then just use the fine adjusment ring to get it to the sweet spot or the 2nd clean up pass.

Craftsman 315.175040

http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html


Bj 




gloftis said:


> (I have not used this router much and the Sears user guide is no help)
> 
> I am trying to adjust the depth. The body and base currently are not connected.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Gloftis you got one of those new CMans... they seem to be pretty nice. I agree with Bj though.. I think you will like the plunge base for most duties. Enjoy the router! 

Corey


----------



## Will4285il (Apr 23, 2020)

Did you ever figure out how to reconnect the router motor to the base, the same thing happened to me, I can't seem to line it up to get past the last set of threads, it is catching on something and it won't go all the down to line up the thread? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Will; Hi,and welcome!
That last entry before yours was from *2007*.

But having said that, others have had similar issues since then. I seem to remember packed in sawdust in the threads as being a major complaint.


----------



## Will4285il (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I ended up cleaning the threads out really, really good, held my mouth just right, and applied a brute force bear hug to the router motor and it popped back into the housing, the key to it all was cleaning the alignment track, saw dust was the culprit for me. Router is working like a charm now, and again adjustable.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Cleanliness can never be minimized in this trade - I just relubed my planer screw rods with WD’s Lithium Spray Grease and it is silky smooth! Using lubes that dry is key. 

Giving everything a good blow with compressed air after use is one of the best habits I practice to keep tools doing their job. That includes clearing out motors in orbital sanders and routers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Will4285il said:


> Thanks for the replies, I ended up cleaning the threads out really, really good, held my mouth just right, and applied a brute force bear hug to the router motor and it popped back into the housing, the key to it all was cleaning the alignment track, saw dust was the culprit for me. Router is working like a charm now, and again adjustable.


now dry lube it.. don't even need to take it back apart...
a lot of us are partial to TriFlow...
when you think you haven't put enough on you've already way over done it...


----------

